# Tactical Medicine Conference -19-22 Feb 08



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 20, 2007)

The *Tactical Medicine Conference* reports a strong lineup of experts, trainers and instructors for the upcoming conference, *February 19-22*, at the *Long Beach Convention Center*, in *Long Beach, California*.
               The *Tactical Medicine Conference*, co-located with *TREXPO West*, is where emergency medical providers meet and share the latest tips and insights on trauma and emergency surgery, disaster medicine, mobile medical response systems, nuclear, biological and chemical threats, and much more. Sessions will feature a variety of topics, including the new POST and EMSA tactical medicine model for the state of California, raising the bar to the 2008 standard for Tactical Medicine, combat physiology and performance enhancement, and tourniquets and hemostatic agents in the modern tactical environment.
  The complete lineup of sessions is now available on the *Tactical Medicine Conference* website.
  Tactical Medicine Conference attendees also have the opportunity to attend all TREXPO West and CAPTO seminars and to hear the *TWO TREXPO West keynote sessions* by *John Giduck*, author of _Terror at Beslan: A Russian Tragedy With Lessons for America's Schools_, on *Wednesday, February 20* and *Thursday, February 21*, with book signing before and after his keynote presentations. Giduck will present a compelling review and analysis of the Beslan school attack.
*Sign up online* by January 28 and you’ll save $50 on the full conference pass price. Go to *www.TREXPO.com* or call 817-635-0302 to register by phone. *
Use promo code: TACMED3* 
  Call 800-576-8788 for additional conference information.


----------



## WillBrink (Dec 20, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> The *Tactical Medicine Conference* reports a strong lineup of experts, trainers and instructors for the upcoming conference, *February 19-22*, at the *Long Beach Convention Center*, in *Long Beach, California*.
> The *Tactical Medicine Conference*, co-located with *TREXPO West*, is where emergency medical providers meet and share the latest tips and insights on trauma and emergency surgery, disaster medicine, mobile medical response systems, nuclear, biological and chemical threats, and much more. Sessions will feature a variety of topics, including the new POST and EMSA tactical medicine model for the state of California, raising the bar to the 2008 standard for Tactical Medicine, combat physiology and performance enhancement, and tourniquets and hemostatic agents in the modern tactical environment.
> The complete lineup of sessions is now available on the *Tactical Medicine Conference* website.
> Tactical Medicine Conference attendees also have the opportunity to attend all TREXPO West and CAPTO seminars and to hear the *TWO TREXPO West keynote sessions* by *John Giduck*, author of _Terror at Beslan: A Russian Tragedy With Lessons for America's Schools_, on *Wednesday, February 20* and *Thursday, February 21*, with book signing before and after his keynote presentations. Giduck will present a compelling review and analysis of the Beslan school attack.
> ...



Interesting. If it were not so close to others shows I am going to, I would see if they were interested in a  seminar. This one: "Combat Physiology & Performance Enhancement" sounds like the type of thing I would be interested in.


----------

